
Ask HN: Is HN Web Accessible? - mendeza
It seems that HN works well when checking accessible to color blind people with vischeck, but has anyone has issues with using screen readers? Also, anyone have issues that HN should improve for accessibility?
======
gnicholas
The text of your post (like all posts) is shown in medium-gray text, presented
against a light-gray background. This is pretty low contrast and would not be
good for low-vision HNers.

